

Importing a Modeled Mesh from Blender to Three.js - jpetitcolas
http://www.jonathan-petitcolas.com/2015/07/27/importing-blender-modelized-mesh-in-threejs.html

======
onion2k
The json export plugin works well for simple geometries but it'll only export
one mesh at a time - scenes and linked meshes aren't supported. For more
complex things I export as Collada and use the colladaLoader that's in the
examples in three.js's github repo.

~~~
satori99
Also, the JSONLoader and file format used in this tutorial are almost
deprecated.

Three.js has a newer JSON format[1], a new Blender exporter [2], and a new
loader (THREE.ObjectLoader) in recent versions. They are much more fully
featured and efficient compared to the earlier tools. They are more or less
the preferred way to handle Blender->JSON->Three.js (at least for static
meshes) now.

[1] [https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/wiki/JSON-Object-Scene-
fo...](https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/wiki/JSON-Object-Scene-format-4)

[2]
[https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/tree/dev/utils/exporters/...](https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/tree/dev/utils/exporters/blender)

[3]
[https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/blob/master/src/loaders/O...](https://github.com/mrdoob/three.js/blob/master/src/loaders/ObjectLoader.js)

